# Lower Huron River Pt2 Respectable (Mods)



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Nah,

I was hell bent on going but my cold got the best of me. I would have imagined it would have been a good day.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

gunrod said:


> Scroll down for the various points of measurement along the Huron. Ann Arbor is the best gauge of how Flat Rock down is going to be but sometimes the upper stretches can give you an idea what to expect as a week goes on.
> 
> http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/current/?type=flow&group_key=basin_cd


 Check the numbers out for the last 2 days in graph.It's raining atm.I bet they open it up.Get ready for blown Roads and Rivers.Dont forget the pot holes once we freeze then thawl :rant:,Mich


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't think the dam will even play a part in it. Just the run off and rain (it's coming down now) will send this one way up. Hopefully the lower end isn't locked up with ice (it was starting to look that way last week) and we may get some new fish before the end of the week.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

985 this morning and going up.Just checked the water levs here and its hasent went up all that much.Looks like the shelf ice is just melting.Its Very VERY nice out,Mich


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ann Arbor gage Table is 1230 and moving up:yikes: SOUP is what we have now.Mich


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

OK...... so the fish come in when? I'm torn between trying my first time hand at Steelies and the melting ice fishing trip I'm hoping for soon.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Elk you gotta get with one of us when the time is right and if you read this board you know when it will be. Trust me dude steelheading is not something your gonna pick up by reading a board or going 1 or 2 times. The river is probably blown out right now thus not being a good time but once it settles down Im gonna be down there bet my ***.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I was all set to put the motor back on the boat, then the deep freeze came a couple weeks ago and had me looking for my ice fishing stuff. Now the ice fishing is on hold and I'm staring at the boat again. No wonder I drink :16suspect. I just want to catch some fish!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Elk5012 said:


> I was all set to put the motor back on the boat, then the deep freeze came a couple weeks ago and had me looking for my ice fishing stuff. Now the ice fishing is on hold and I'm staring at the boat again. No wonder I drink :16suspect. I just want to catch some fish!


 Dont have to worry about hitting the bottom atm.Just went out and water came up 3 ft overnite.If we can keep the temp up for a week. Fishing should be nice once the water clears up some.Mich


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

As an avid lifetime steelheader, I would reccommend sittin home and drinkin beer right now. With this weather, were at an in between point. The ice is'nt safe and the river wouldnt be much fun either with all the melt. Give it a few days to a week.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Michigander1 said:


> Ann Arbor gage Table is 1230 and moving up:yikes: SOUP is what we have now.Mich


I guess the waters I want to fish that have 10,000-16,000 cfs are unfishable as well??


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well one thing that worked out well is getting my boat out.With all the water it lifted my boat perfect for an easy pull out .One man job.Now getting back in may be a problem :lol:,Mich


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Michigander1 said:


> Dont have to worry about hitting the bottom atm.Just went out and water came up 3 ft overnite.If we can keep the temp up for a week. Fishing should be nice once the water clears up some.Mich


 I'll have to get my buddy's 26' Grady White with the downriggers to fish the river at this water depth.:yikes:


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

With the previous week's weather, Kevin and I put the boat away. Looks like we might getting it ready for the next weekend.


----------



## Matty_joe86 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Daily discharge statistics, in cfs, for Dec 29 based on 92 years of record more*Min
(1940)20th
percen-
tileMedianMean80th
percen-
tileMax
(1969)Most Recent
Instantaneous
Value12521238845867615501,580









Does this mean the river is the highest in recorded history. in 1969 it was 1550, today it was 1580. i remember seeing so crazy high water years ago on the huron, couldnt imagine it higher than that.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Matty_joe86 said:


> *Daily discharge statistics, in cfs, for Dec 29 based on 92 years of record more*Min
> (1940)20th
> percen-
> tileMedianMean80th
> ...


 I dont think it would get that high.Least i hope not.Neighbors told me that yrs ago it came up about 3 ft from our banks.We sit at the highest point of the river or close to it.From yesterday it still would have to come up at least 10 more ft.Most of wayne county would be flooded before we would get to that point.Water came up a ft over night.Still a long way before flooding stage,Mich


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Matty_joe86 said:


> *Daily discharge statistics, in cfs, for Dec 29 based on 92 years of record more*Min
> (1940)20th
> percen-
> tileMedianMean80th
> ...


Only for this day, other times of the year ie spring during the runoff I am sure the river has much higher max discharges.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Went out today, the weather well let's just say it friggin rocked. No ice down the river, no ice on the eyes, no ice on the lines. Water was very fishable a little cloudy but not blown out. Water level is steadily dropping. Alot of shelves along the shore, made wading hard but if your determined you'll find the ways. 

Saw 3 caught and landed today, hooked into one and lost it in a log jam within 20 seconds not a huge fighter but had some weight. The ones I saw today looked to be about 4 lbs and 2 6lbers. From talking to a few other guys they said they have been catching a bunch 3 or 4 days ago but the way the river was I'll take that with a grain of salt. 

Should be good fishin for the next few days atleast.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

MDNRFD said:


> Went out today, the weather well let's just say it friggin rocked. No ice down the river, no ice on the eyes, no ice on the lines. Water was very fishable a little cloudy but not blown out. Water level is steadily dropping. Alot of shelves along the shore, made wading hard but if your determined you'll find the ways.
> 
> Saw 3 caught and landed today, hooked into one and lost it in a log jam within 20 seconds not a huge fighter but had some weight. The ones I saw today looked to be about 4 lbs and 2 6lbers. From talking to a few other guys they said they have been catching a bunch 3 or 4 days ago but the way the river was I'll take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> Should be good fishin for the next few days atleast.


Where was ya fishing at ? I need a good hole :lol:


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

Very interesting.... I was out yesterday and had nothing... Last weekend... nothing (expected though because of water level). However, yesterday I would have thought a few would be caught. I must have a streak of bad luck going...


----------

